# Line tension



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

I just purchased a new line spooler, and curious as to how much tension you guys recommend for50 lb mono ontiagra 30W WRLSA reels? Also, how much tension for 60 lb PowerPro onlarge open face reels, such as Penn 850?

Thanks!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

You need to pack the mono on tight and the spectra even tighter. Assuming that you're trying to fish 50 class drag on the 30 because you're putting 50# on it, you're going to need to put about 6# of drag. You don't want enough to actually have the mono stretched as it goes on, but enough that its hard as a rock on the spool.



For the PP, you need to get it on as hard as you can manage. On a spinning reel there are 2 directional changes from rod tip and spool roller that add tension and the spinning reel oscillates and puts the line back on in a zig zag so its not as important as it would be on a big reel, but you still should put 6# or more. Unfortunately, with a spinning reel, every time you cast your used line becomes less packed except for when you have a fish and then it twists.


----------



## Grady22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good deal. Thank you!


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

I'm old school, didn't even know they had tention settings for line spoolers. Have had line spooled on my reals at tackle suppliers many times I guess I just didn't pay attention. But I do understand the importance of having a tightly packed spool. What I do is every trip I take on the way out we always clean any gear off the lines and run them off the stern for about 10 mins at 8 to 10 knots tolet them stretch and unwind. Then get the youngest and strongest hand on the boat with a fighting belt on just like if hooked up on a big fish and stack your spool nice and tight and even, this way my line is good to go every trip. Can't really say what the # on the resistence is but like I said you will need a belt to retrieve 300+ yards of line. New anglers I have taken out just can't believe how much resistence naked line being pulled through the water at 8 knots can be created. This is how I learned to keeep my line ready to rumble, but am willing to always learn a new trick.

Fishbone said that.


----------

